

Netochka Nezvanova - zby
http://www.usemod.com/cgi-bin/mb.pl?NetochkaNezvanova

======
zby
See also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netochka_Nezvanova> .

Why I post that now? In some ways this story resembles, even if in other ways
it is the opposite of, what I read here about why.

~~~
csbartus
It seems 'hacker' must be redefined.

Until now it was about programmers and coders -- technical people with focused
mind living inside a digital world.

Now more open minded (not just digital thinking) and more free people (with
the spirit of an artist) like _why, NN, Hasan Elahi -- are taking over the
web.

The next web superstars won't be NASA crackers, Facebook founders, rockstar
programmers, alpha geeks. We will sink back to build infrastructures on which
new breed heroes will bring and open the web forward.

------
diz
I was just thinking of Netochka, yesterday, as everyone was talking about how
the internet persona and alias _why was an artwork in itself. Despite all of
_why's accomplishments and contributions, which are more and greater than
Netochka, Netochka will go down as a much greater artist and phenomenom.

~~~
sunir
Netochka was not only more dramatic, but thematic. As the original article
says, she helped reinforced the cyberspace mythology her audience was
interested in. _why reinforced hacker mythology mind you, but cyberspace
culture is much bigger.

~~~
diz
Yeah, you're right, I shouldn't have said that _why contributed more, just
that _why's contributions reached wider audiences, at least in a direct way.

It's nice to see that there are some art hackers, or informed members, on
hacker news, though!

~~~
sunir
I recommend you swing by MeatballWiki (<http://www.usemod.com/cgi-bin/mb.pl>).
Nine and a half years ongoing, that's where I express my artistic side,
including the article linked above coincidentally.

Here I'm mostly representing my day job.

------
TriinT
_"The epoch of the generalist has arrived -- again. Any fool can program and
most do. Software engineers are emotionally inept. In today's unstable +
dynamic environment they do not stand a chance."_ \- Netochka Nezvanova

[http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/03/01/netochka/...](http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/03/01/netochka/index3.html)

